
Why Streamy Could be the Next FriendFeed - mgcreed
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/why_streamy_could_be_the_next_friendfeed.php#
======
socratees
Where is the real money? Money from one VC (Facebook's investor) is paid to
another (FriendFeed's investor). None of them have even reached break even
point.

I'll be happy if the latest web 2.0 models have a solid revenue & profit
stream. I hope web 2.0 startup model doesn't become another ponzi scheme.

~~~
bkudria
Wasn't the deal mostly in stock?

~~~
socratees
Yes 13.5m cash + 34m in stock. While the whole idea of doing things on the
internet is awesome, we should also work on creating technological
innovations. Kind of start ups like <http://anybots.com/>.

------
eli
I know it's tough to find free domain names, but "Streamy" is kinda bad

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Umm...sorry, but for what they're doing, streamy.com is an awesome brand. It's
pretty short, fairly memorable, makes perfect sense for what they're doing,
isn't too specific that they're locked into _exactly_ what they're doing, not
easy to misspell, and it's easy to tell someone verbally.

